# Want to be a better guitar player? Stand on one leg



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

and be frustrated. So sayeth science. I’m going to try it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

17 minutes of video
0 seconds of playing

100% disappointment

Don't make a video holding a guitar if you do not intend to play the %$#*ING guitar!

Interesting concepts however.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Came in expecting the foot-on-monitor stance.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

didn't watch the linked vid but my wonderful wife often laughs at me because i do stand on one leg when i perform. doesn't happen when i practice and i don't notice it and would deny that i do it but the evidence is there in pictures me standing like a stork 
j


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

seems to work with flutes


----------



## 79Deluxe (6 mo ago)

Love this photo


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wardo said:


> View attachment 426279


That guitar is gonna need antibiotics


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

True, but it’s havin a good time..lol


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I remember learning about Neuroplasticity in psych class. From then on, I studied while on the treadmill. It worked wonders for my cardiovascular health. Can't confirm whether it made my memory any better come test time. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Steve Harris (Iron Maiden) has the foot on the cab pose nailed.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

What if I play sitting on one cheek, same results ?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Do stools count?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

laristotle said:


> Do stools count?
> View attachment 426380


Doesn't matter, thats a bass. Automatic disqualification


----------

